# New steam engine on the way from atlas



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great news for us steam guys.....a new 4-4-0 to hit shelves in the 3rd. quarter of this year. from the picture, it looks nice.

Now we get to wait and see if the manufacture delays the production or shipping schedules become an issue. I hope not.

http://www.atlasrr.com/NLoco/n440loco.htm


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This is even great for us diesel guys who want a nice running steamer  I'm guessing with the shaft between the cab and tender it will be tender driven? 
Lets just hope no traction tire will appear and diminish the great Master Line reputation.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I just read about his one and am sure looking forward to reading some reviews on it. I would love to get a couple if they perform well. The bachmans were cute, but don't run worth crap unfortunately. At least we're getting some moguls and ten wheelers that run finally, maybe this one will add to the great runners.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not so sure about it. If it is a tender drive why would I buy it, I'd rather it run slightly slower and behae like Ye real deal instead of a toy. But my line doesn't go that fa back DI I don't have to worry haha.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with you Blade, I'm waiting to see how it runs, let someone else buy the first ones, then I can decide if I'll spend that much money on a loco or not.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

And is it DCC ready? or just a remake of an older model?


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't found anything on whether or not is is DCC or DC. Personally, I don't run DCC so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The initial notice was void of DC/DCC comment. I would look for a DC release.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love to see a new cab forward release from someone preferably Kato, but they are one of my favorite US steamers.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> Not so sure about it. If it is a tender drive why would I buy it, I'd rather it run slightly slower and behae like Ye real deal instead of a toy. But my line doesn't go that fa back DI I don't have to worry haha.




MDC & Athearn made some very dependable 2-8-0's with a tender drive. The performance of these 2-8-0's is outstanding.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blade3562 said:


> I would love to see a new cab forward release from someone preferably Kato, but they are one of my favorite US steamers.


Intermountain released great Cab Forwards several years back and are going to release another run of Cab Forwards in the next 12 months.

Kato isn't going to release a Cab Forward.


----------

